# turning a half wall into a full wall



## jdt141 (Dec 26, 2010)

You can build a stud-wall out of 2x4's to close off that space. If it were me.... I would: 

Remove the existing drywall / plaster on the ceiling and top of your existing knee wall / built in shelf, only where you need it.

Add a top plate on the ceiling and bottom plate on the existing knee wall, tying in with either screws or nails to the existing framing.

Add studs vertically between the top and bottom plate every 16" (16" on-center, or o.c.) 

Drywall. 


There's a lot to this job if you're a new DIY'er. I'd suggest a couple of books to give you a full appreciation of what to do. I've had good luck with most books from Taunton press.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It's a half wall, so since it doesn't go all the up to the ceiling, it can't be a load bearing wall.
You can rip it out completely and build a new wall or you can add studs to the top of it and sheetrock both sides. Use the bottom area as a storage area for the office.
Ron


----------



## Sandra20 (Dec 30, 2010)

Install a glass wall.


----------



## samps70 (Jan 3, 2011)

*carpenter*

If it was me i would use 2 1/2" metal studs & track keep in mind to put in wood backing for hanging pics.


----------

